# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  انشودة باللهجة اليمنية - كلمات رائعة

## المصباح المنير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



كلمات الموشح الديني باللهجه التعزيه غاية في الابداع 
كلمات ليست كالكلمات :
سعيده من عرف ربي سعيده
مسك حبل الغنى والعز بيده
وبات الخير كل الخير عنده
يُهنيه يسعده ربي ويزيده
تعيش مرتاح لو اسلمت قلبك
ولو وجهت وجدانك لربك
وعادك كيف لو ربي احبك
وهو دائم معك وافي بوعده
رضي قلبك بحسن الظن بالله
فما لك ما تخليها على الله
عباقي واحبيب احسن من الله
بحفظه لك و اكرامه وجوده
على من انت قد امسيت راكن
وقد أصبحت مستوثق وامن
على الرحمن يا أخي او على من
اكيد يا اخي على الرحمن وحده
انا محتاج لك من وسط قلبي
أنا ما اقدرش اقول ما اقدرش اخبي
و اقوم وارقد واعيش إلا بربي
نعيم ما قدرك تحصيه وتعده
اذا المسكين بس وجه شعوره
لربي بايدبر له اموره
و بايمشي بحفظ الله ونوره
شعينه شحمله ربي وشقوده
انا يا رب مستانس بانسك
وبك يا رب شتقوي وشمسك
فدا لك مهجتي و انا حميسك
كريم واسيدي و انا عبيده
قريب ما اقربك يا رب مني
و اقول يا رب و القاك عند ظني
انا احبك وشنشد لك واغني
وعبدك ما معه سوى نشيده
على راسك هموم الكون والا
على الله الكريم جاوبنا بالله
تهم تشكي وربك ربك الله
فعاده ما عرفت الله عادوه
لعب بي الحب يا قلبي لعبي
وشيب بي تعال شاوصف واقلبي
اذا تشتي تحب فحب ربي
وبعدا شا تشوف محلا بروده
انا عبدك و مافيش عبد يحنب
وقال يا رب واسترجاك بالباب
ترده يقول يا رب يا رب 
و انت الي دعاك وايحين ترده

----------

